

Show HN: Personal Dining Concierge - _wesley_
http://www.hoppit.com

======
stevendziedzic
Hi all, I'm the Founder of Hoppit, and we recently launched a new ambience
search engine for restaurants and bars. I really value the feedback in this
community, so if you'd like to drop me a line, just hit up steve@hoppit.com!

